# Whos working tomorrow?



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

We are expecting up to 3' of snow in the next 2 days here. I had a really busy week planned but it looks like it's getting screwed up. I know we probably won't be working Tuesday, just trying to figure out what to do tomorrow. It's supposed to start getting bad around mid day. I really hate the snow and definitely hate trying to work in it. What are you guys planning on?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Supposed to be sunny and tshirt weather here. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I might do a job or 2 this morning but I'll be home before it gets ugly...
After it stops I'll go out and play with the backhoe clearing snow and making some $$$$...

Its funny how it goes when there is that much snow, all of the guys that regularly plow driveways can't handle it...

I'll go out and do mine for starters and before I'm done I'll have a bunch of people lined up to do theirs next...

It just goes on and on....:thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVphs8eP6c4


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Same here in RI right in the middle of this mess. Service calls this morn and sending guys home @ noon. Got all the generators/chainsaws running and fueled up yesterday.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm ready, bring it on. Although I'd rather be fishing for grouper to be honest👍


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I think Paul and I are going to get slammed, we are in that corridor on the map showing possibly 30"


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Depending on how it looks, probably going to call it a day around noon. I'd rather be home doing something else while every other idiot is sitting in a cluster F on the Long Island expressway.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Decent weather down south, got a full day ahead. Gotta keep myself swimming in peanut butter sandwiches ya know. The rest of yall have fun in the snow!


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

And so it starts


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

We're bracing ourselves for a round of drizzle out here.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> We're bracing ourselves for a round of drizzle out here.


 Sounds rough bro. I hope you guys pull through ok. Lol.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Most likely, we aren't going to be able to work tomorrow bc of the snow. So while you guys are out working, I'm going to be fishing for grouper. Take that!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> We're bracing ourselves for a round of drizzle out here.


Want us to send Tampax maybe? :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

we got about a half of inch of snow last night as it
passed us to go hit Newyork... Its already melted off.. supposed
to be sunny tomorrow......


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Also, just picked up a new rollecks.... No big deal for a guy like me.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm sorry. Just can't seem to get over that clown.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

paultheplumber1 said:


> And so it starts


My uncles place on the beach in Fair Haven, MA is hiked up about 15' higher than that place... :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's a link to a live traffic cam near me...
I'm not going out to look...:laughing:

http://www.ct.gov/dot/cwp/view.asp?a=2354&q=470666

static pic below taken just before this post...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jmc12185 said:


> Also, just picked up a new rollecks.... No big deal for a guy like me.


A guy down in the hood near here sells Bolex watches out of the inside of his coat...

"You wanna buy a watch?"

"Ah no man... I'm not into time."

"If you hadda watch you'd know it's night time and night time ain't no time to be in this here neighborhood..."


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> A guy down in the hood near here sells Bolex watches out of the inside of his coat... "You wanna buy a watch?" "Ah no man... I'm not into time." "If you hadda watch you'd know it's night time and night time ain't no time to be in this here neighborhood..."


 Your either lost or trying to score something. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jmc12185 said:


> Your either lost or trying to score something. Lol


That's some old Cheech & Chong from when they made record albums...:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> My uncles place on the beach in Fair Haven, MA is hiked up about 15' higher than that place... :laughing:



Not to far from there


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, all hell broke loose a few hours ago? Full on steady drizzle! Time to bunker down for the long haul.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Well, all hell broke loose a few hours ago? Full on steady drizzle! Time to bunker down for the long haul.


Yea! I got my hole ready and just beat the rain for the septic tank install!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Uhhh Wait a minute...
Did the earth just move? 

Oh this isn't California...
It's New England in a Blizzard...

Bet ya can't guess what we do when we're cooped up in the house during a blizzard....:thumbup:

:brows::devil2:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Jenga?


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

ill be working .on eastern Long island here we got about 20" at least, but I wont be plumbing ill be plowing for the next few days for sure. if there's an emergency at least I can get in the 4x4 and get to the house.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like it is letting off for both of us, I can still see the seats on my picnic table so I'll call it 18-20" so far...
It's still snowing pretty good but I'm hoping the moderate stuff is over...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Boston radar shows they are still getting hit hard from northwest CT up into Maine...

Portland is showing it all the way up to Bar Harbor getting slammed...
Prolly further up into New Brunswick and Nova Scotia just the nexrad doesn't penetrate that deep through the heavy snow...

Wicked Good Storm Anyway even if it is less than they hyped...:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Still Ugly out there on the roads...

Sister in Law got the call this morning...
UPS & FedX won't be picking up their packages from the USPS today...
The Post Office is closed...:laughing:
She gets the day off...


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

How is it going down there this am? I heard somewhere on CBC that the states were hunkering down for the worst storm ever.!.. and Atlantic Canada was getting ready for just another Tuesday eh? Seriously though hope everyone makes it through safely. We have had -30 wind hill around here for three days and I think I'd rather be shoveling. Although I would rather do freeze up calls then floods anyway less messy more $$$


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm on 25 hours no sleep, long night working


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Still Ugly out there on the roads...
> 
> Sister in Law got the call this morning...
> UPS & FedX won't be picking up their packages from the USPS today...
> ...












Post office closed.....those wimps. They took off for a couple of hurricanes down in FL back in 2004 & 2005......:laughing:..."neither sleet nor snow...."..oh never mind.

I'll bet the Chinese restaurant still delivers durning a blizzard......:laughing:.......:chinese:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'll bet the Chinese restaurant still delivers durning a blizzard......:laughing:.......:chinese:


Funny you mentioned that...

I yanked a Chinese Restaurant Delivery guy back onto the road yesterday when I was out driving around in the beast...:chinese::cowboy:

Seems a KIA doesn't do well in the snow with a set of Baldini Tires on it...
The guy didn't even toss me a fortune cookie....:laughing:


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I guess the entire island of Nantucket is without power.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I was reading they are getting hurricane force winds still...

But from what they said the outage was from a buildup of ice on the substation and once the winds subside they should be deiced and back online fast...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm going to be bbqin in my shorts and a wife beater since it is 70 degrees here with no chance of rain ever


----------



## 50chevy (Dec 13, 2014)

Still plowing this mess haven't slept yet and have more day to go. Total is almost 30" of snow


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> We're bracing ourselves for a round of drizzle out here.


That is funny and very true. We get a few raindrops in California and every freeway turns into gridlock.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Just got home from a 36 hour day


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Same weather here Pacific, installed a septic today and it got up to 76 degrees. Didn't expect to sweat in January.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Just got home from a 36 hour day


You sound like you need one of these ...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's 63 today. Actually had to put a hoodie on. Rough times


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My street just got cleared...
Since it wasn't as big an event as they hyped I only did my own driveway and the next door neighbors...

The plow boys are all running around handling it just fine...
Let em have their moment of glory...
I'll keep mine for when I'm the only game in town...:laughing:

Looks like tomorrow is back to normal...


----------

